# i just want to end my life.



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

For the first time ever in my life after going through episode after episode, I just want to be done. I have never even entertained those thoughts until now. You guys, I don't know what to do. I am not even living. I am like the living dead right now. I would rather be dead then go through one more day like this. Doctors don't take any kind of urgency. My own Mom just says I don't know. I feel I have no real help. How can professionals just leave ppl like this. I don't even know why they would let ppl like me walk out of their offices. I don't sleep, I don't really eat, I just lay dead. Without any sense of self whatsoever. It's like I already died.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

I can totally relate...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

Im sure at one point or another we've all been there, I have my good days and then my bad, you gotta get through the bad to get to the good, giving up is never worth it, i can promise you that. There must be some positives in your life?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a ton of positives in my life but I literally am not in my body to enjoy them.There is no human presence at all. My body is weightless feeling, spiritless, soulless. Literally I am not there. That's why I want to die. I have fought and fought and fought. I can't just walk around as a shell, person less body. I feel awful.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not just saying this to comfort you, but I've been there. I was on the brink of suicide for a year or so. I never went to work, I avoided phone calls, avoided people, wouldn't leave the house. The only relief I felt was when I would contemplate ending it all. Posts like these truly sadden me, because there is so much to live for, and you will realize this in time. Mental disorders are like a gym for the mind. You're a strong person for having to deal with this, and you will only get stronger.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope u know we are all here and that we care for you yes it's very hard and frustrating. Times I just want to cry and give up. You are very strong individual and know each day ur a little bit stronger than the last and to recovery even if u don't feel like it.. I am here for u if anything. I can message me anytime.


----------

